# Looking for ways to cook fish seafood...



## JBellard (Mar 4, 2003)

I am looking for recipes that are quick and easy for fish or seafood.  With lent starting this week, I am looking for anything new.  Could anyone give me some suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Coco (Mar 21, 2003)

One of my favorite ways to cook white fish(sea bass or snapper) is this:

Salt and pepper fish and over medium high heat sear both sides of fish in extra virgin olive oil until just slightly underdone, remove and set aside. Add to pan some diced roma tomatoes(about 1 tomato for each portion of fish) chopped kalamata olives, squeeze of fresh lemon juice and some fresh basil leaves, torn into small pieces. Saute about 1 minute, and add fish back into the pan until heated through.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi JB, welcome to DiscussCooking!!

I like to grill/pan sautee grouper, when quite close to being done (say 10 minutes away or so) remove and place on cookie sheet.  Slather with pesto and freshly grated Parmesan cheese.  Place under a medium-high broiling element and broil until bubbly.

I also like to grill/pan sautee salmon, place on a nice bed of baby lettuces that have been tossed with a cilantro vinaigrette or similar, place salmon on top, then top the salmon with an avocado salsa.  Make like you would a fresh tomato salsa but add huge chunks of avocado also.  

And, one of my all-time favorites is again grill/pan sautee salmon, place again on a bed of baby lettuces and click link below to see recipe



http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=151&highlight=walnuts


----------



## kris (Mar 25, 2003)

Try this with tuna, swordfish or any other dense, meaty fish that you can get in steaks
Coat the fish steakson all sides by pressing them in sesame seeds. Fry with some sesame or peanut oil for around 3 minutes a side for tuna that's still pink in the middle. Use medium heat and watch that the sesame seeds don't over brown. As a garnish, mix some mayonaise with wasabi paste or powder to taste and serve pickeled ginger on the side. Goes well with rice and stir fried veg. 

For a light tasting fish like sole or haddock, I toss the filets in the frying pan with a little butter and garlic. I cook this on fairly high heat so the garlic gets very brown and tasty. Then, I deglaze the pan with a little white wine and add a basic white sauce with fresh dill or whatever else I have that'll go. Watch that the amount of garlic you put in doesn't overpower the fish.

Also, for a really quick meal, keep some tom yum or laksa paste around along with some frozen shrimp. Throw the paste in some water (and coconut milk for the laksa), add mushrooms and chopped red pepper, throw the shrimp in at the last minute and pour over beansprouts and corriander. These soups are so easy to prepare from the paste. They only take around 15 minutes from start to finish. They work well with all types of seafood and shellfish and taste great.

Thai curry paste is also good to keep around for a quick meal and it goes quite well with seafood.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2003)

kris,

All your recipes sound great but I really, really, like that soup recipe.  I've copied your whole thread!

I had a piece of sashimi grade tuna cooked exactly like you mentioned and it was heavenly AND the best part was the wasabi mashed potatoes that came with it!! Man those were good.

Thanks for the recipes


----------



## Essie (Mar 29, 2003)

*fish recipes*

Yesterday, we did sea bass on the grill. I rubbed it with olive oil, then sprinkled with salt and pepper. When it was grilled, I topped it with the tomato, basil, garlic mixture that I use on brushetta. It was really very tasty and most important, my husband liked it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2003)

Essie - that recipe sounds AWESOME and how quick!!!!  Great recipe - thanks for posting it.


----------



## Michelledawn (Jun 8, 2003)

*Dover sole*

Tonight I am making this for the first time and would like some feedback before tonight.  I purchased this from Central Market which has it all. They suggested I saute it in garlic butter and they were selling it in very thin fillets. I purchased fresh portebella mushrooms which I plan on adding to the dish. My Plan is Land of Lakes extra creamy butter, fresh garlic, salt, lemon pepper, fresh flat leaf parsley, and portebellas. I will also marinate the fish in buttermilk for at least 30 minutes.  
  I would love some help with this if anyone has something to add and or suggestion to help my dinner.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Michelledawn,

Welcome to DiscussCooking!

What kind of fish are you using?  Your recipe sounds good except I would be more prone to use, instead of lemonpepper seasoning, fresh ground pepper and fresh lemon.  You could use some of the zest in with your butter and garlic.  The fresh just makes for a "cleaner" taste - in my opinion only LOL.  And I tend to use part olive oil and part butter - mostly because the olive oil gives a lighter flavor and of course it is better for you and the little butter I do use gives the fish a great flavor.

I don't know about you but I usually scrape the gills off portobella mushrooms - if I don't I get that icky brown juicy stuff on my plate LOL.

I love the taste of fresh parsley with fish - your dinner sounds great!  Friday night we had salmon with a raspberry/chipotle glaze, pasta tossed with a "pesto" of sage, rosemary, thyme, garlic, pine nuts, walnuts, kosher salt, pepper, and fresh lime juice and I served the pasta in the cooked portobella caps.  My son and I came up with this concoction and it was quite tasty! LOL

Let us know how your fish turns out and what you did.


----------



## Michelledawn (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi kitchenelf and thanks for the warm welcome. The Dover Sole was good and I followed your suggestion of fresh black pepper and a zest of lemon.  I served baked potatoes with broccoli and cheese sauce. Everybody liked it(everybody is a hubby and spoiled cat) I am an average cook that loves to cook and hopes in time I will be much better. Waves buh bye!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm glad your dinner turned out well Michelledawn.  Cooking is really easy though - just find some simple recipes and follow them.  And if you'll notice, if a recipe is really long it's usually because of all the herbs and spices so really, they're easy too.

There are some time-consuming recipes out there but tons and tons of great, easy ones.  Take a look in the Recipe and Meal Ideas forum.  Lots of good ideas there.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## LynnT (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's one for shrimp.

Dredge shrimp in your favorite spice mix.  Fry quickly in 1-2 Tbsp. oil.
Sauce:  (Measurements are approximate.)
  1/2 cup mayo
  2 Tbsp sour cream or yogurt
  zest of a lime
  juice from the lime, to taste
  1 Tbsp chopped capers
Mix everything together and refrigerate to blend flavors.  I usually make this the day before.  It's great on other fish and also hot wings.
  The shrimp can be served cold as an appetizer, too, but I like them hot for dinner.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi......


I like oven fried flounder. set oven at 450, sprinkle fish with S+P and paprika, dip into milk, press into bread crumbs, arrange on baking sheet, spoon melted butter on each piece and bake for 5-7 mins. Make your own tartar sauce, mayo, relish, parsley, garlic and onion powders and a good shot of lemon juice. Good stuff!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

Stuffed Cod Fillets: 

Stuffing (recipe below) 
1 lb cod fillets 
1 tbsp margarine or butter melted 

Lite lemon sauce (recipe below) 

Prepare stuffing as directed in recipe. Heat oven to 375°. Spray 8" square baking dish wth no-stick cooking spray. Spoon stuffing evenly over each fillet; carefully roll to enclose filling. Secure each roll with toothpicks. Place, seam side down, in sprayed dish; brush with melted butter. Bake for 20 min or until fish flakes easily with fork. Serve with lemon sauce. 4 servings. 

Stuffing: 

2 tsp butter 
1/4 cup shredded carrot 
1/4 cup chopped celery 
2 tbsp finely chopped onion 
1 tsp grated lemon peel 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp dried thyme 
dash pepper 
3 tbsp water 
2 cups soft bread crumbs 

Melt butter in med saucepan over med heat; add carrot, celery and onion. Cook and stir until tender. Remove from heat; stir in remaining ingredients. 

Lite Lemon Sauce: 

1 tbsp butter 
1 tbsp flour 
dash salt 
dash white pepper 
1/2 cup skim milk 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1/4 tsp grated lemon peel 

Melt butter in small saucepan. Stir in flour, salt and pepper; cook over low heat until mixture is smooth and bubbly. Gradually add milk. Cook until mixture boils and thickens, stirring constantly. Remove from heat; stir in lemon juice and lemon peel... makes 1/2 cup.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2004)

Julie - Like the lemon sauce idea - I'll have to try that!

This is a very 'traditional' recipe from the 'No-Name Restaurant' in Boston.  Don't even know if they're still around, I got the recipes in the - uh - 60's!  

BOSTON SCROD

serves 4

4 scrod or cod fillets		
1/3 cup melted butter		
3/4 cup breadcrumbs
1tsp. dry mustard		
2T lemon juice		
1tsp. onion powder
salt/pepper			
Minced parsley
2 dashes each of Worchestershire sauce and tabasco sauce

Preheat oven to 450; Season fish with salt/pepper; brush with butter and bake 5 minutes; remove from oven.  Combine remaining ingredients and the rest of the melted butter, and spoon on top of fillets and press down lightly.  Bake another 5-7 minutes til crumbs are light brown and fish flakes.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 15, 2004)

one of my favorite uses of my microwave is for fish; it really comes out fresh tasting!

Microwave Halibut

1 lb. halibut (filets or steaks, fresh or frozen, thawed) 
salt & pepper
juice from 1/2 lemon
2 tbls butter or margarine 
1 can (2-1/2 oz.) mushrooms, drained 
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1 tbl dry sherry (optional)
paprika 

Place halibut in greased, shallow microwave-proof baking dish.
Drizzle juice of 1/2 lemon over the top.
Dot with 1 tbl butter and sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Cover with waxed paper (seems to work best), and microwave at MEDIUM for 4 minutes. 
Place remaining tbl of butter in 2-cup microwave-proof bowl; microwave at HIGH for 15 seconds. 
Toss mushrooms in butter; microwave at HIGH for 30 seconds. 
Stir in sour cream and sherry; spoon over halibut. 
Sprinkle with paprika. 
Microwave at MEDIUM for 3 to 4 minutes (depends on thickness and quantity of fish) or until halibut flakes easily when tested with a fork. 

Serves 3 to 4. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 16, 2004)

Alton Brown taught me an amazing way of cooking fish that is so easy, it should be illegal!  I'm now hooked on the method!

Take any kind of fish filet you wish and season with salt and pepper, cayenne, whatever strikes your fancy.

Place the filet(s) on one side of a large rectangle of parchment paper.  Place a pat of butter, sliced bell pepper strips and/or onions, lemons, fresh herb springs, etc., on top of the filet(s).

Make a pouch from the parchment paper by folding over the "vacant" half on top of the half with the fish filet(s).  Starting at the top fold, begin folding and creasing, folding and creasing all the way along the opened edges of the paper until the entire thing is folded and sealed.  Tuck the remaining "tail" of the paper underneath the pouch and place on a cookie sheet.

Bake in a preheated 425-degree oven for about 12-15 minutes.  When done, cut the pouch open with a knive (beware of the escaping cloud of steam), and prepare to be overwhelmed with the aroma.  Without exception, the fish is flaky, dripping-moist and full of flavor.  My personal favorite is to use salmon filets with a pat of butter, fresh dill sprigs and lemon slices...ahhhhhh.)

In the likely event that my description is as clear as mud, find Alton's episode of "The Pouch Principle" on FN here...for as long as it lasts...:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ea/episode/0,1976,FOOD_9956_23807,00.html


----------

